# Eye cream for wrinkles



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

There comes a time in every man's life when he is hit by the sudden realisation that he is not as impervious to aging as he thought he was.

I'm battling this problem as we speak as nature tries to out flank me with a two pronged attack on my eyes and my hair. With one falling out quicker than i can grow it and the other leaving me, as a non smoker, with skin around my eyes akin to someone with a 60 a day habit.

As with all products the market is saturated with creams and gels promising the world. Now being tighter than a camel's a*se in a sandstorm i don't want to just pick any product.

Looking for opinions on what to go for, it's lines that i suffer from so i know i need a cream rather than a gel.

If any of you big rugby playing welder types are too embarrassed to admit that you use eye treatments then my inbox is ready.

As always you can rest assured this post was written with a firm belief in the No **** mantra


----------



## jonesboy (Apr 7, 2013)

I would also like to know what people recommend as I have the same problem.

At the moment I am exfoliating with a facial scrub and a pad twice to three times a week.(trying to sand them away lol)

Afterwards my skin feels really tight and I use the Numbers 7 moisturizer which seems to help.

There must be some better products out there though.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Isnt GH suppose to help with wrinkles


----------



## Jammy1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Botox


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

Accutane gel, That help alot with acne / boil scars. Its strong but i mixed with bio oil...spot on.


----------



## Jammy1 (Feb 21, 2013)

jonesboy said:


> I would also like to know what people recommend as I have the same problem.
> 
> At the moment I am exfoliating with a facial scrub and a pad twice to three times a week.(*trying to sand them away *lol)
> 
> ...


Your exfoliating far too much. Once or twice at the very maximum per week. The eye area is very delicate, you'll be making the lines/wrinkles worse and no wonder your face feels tight because your stripping the oils from your skin.

Theres lots of good products out there.


----------



## jonesboy (Apr 7, 2013)

Jammy1 said:


> Your exfoliating far too much. Once or twice at the very maximum per week. The eye area is very delicate, you'll be making the lines/wrinkles worse and no wonder your face feels tight because your stripping the oils from your skin.
> 
> Theres lots of good products out there.


Cheers mate thanks for the info.


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

There are plenty of eye creams around - Superdrug usually have some in the mens area on special offer (around the Q10 creams) - I use one myself being the grand old age of 42. Been reading up on coconut oil too as that is supposed to help with wrinkles.


----------



## Jammy1 (Feb 21, 2013)

jonesboy said:


> Cheers mate thanks for the info.


No worries. Il get back to you/OP with some brands/products. I have the same problem caused by using too many sunbeds/holidays and im only 22.


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

I use L'Oreal Hydra Energetic Eye - seems pretty good to me (its milder on the eye area than face creams).


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Mish said:


> There comes a time in every man's life when he is hit by the sudden realisation that he is not as impervious to aging as he thought he was.
> 
> I'm battling this problem as we speak as nature tries to out flank me with a two pronged attack on my eyes and my hair. With one falling out quicker than i can grow it and the other leaving me, as a non smoker, with skin around my eyes akin to someone with a 60 a day habit.
> 
> ...


Germalodee Pile cream works wonders, apply then leave over night. Cheap as chips @£3.50 a tube.


----------



## jonesboy (Apr 7, 2013)

Jammy1 said:


> No worries. Il get back to you/OP with some brands/products. I have the same problem caused by using too many sunbeds/holidays and im only 22.


Same here, I go to the Caribbean every year and I am off to Mexico in 2 weeks time.

I have been doing 2 sunbed sessions a week for the last 4 weeks to get a base tan.

I am 44 though so I shouldn't complain really as I am an old git already lol. My Mrs is 10 years younger so got to try and take some years off the old face lol.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

what kind of lines are they?

where exactly are they?

have you recently lost weight? loss of fat of the face is one of the most ageing factors

if you're seeing lines then you need to look at your overall skin care routine - most people have a routine that emphasises them

an eye cream on its own wont do much for you

a good cleane tone and moisturise routine will make the biggest impact

at night time use a night oil or night cream

moisturising mask once or twice a week

and exfoliation...very very lightly no more than once a week

consider going for a facial - if you get a good facialist she will be able to go into detail about your skin give an honest opinion and set you up with a good routine

if you're doing sunbeds/sun...for the love of god cover your face!!!! don't let the sun touch face

high road to premature ageing is sun on the face...use factor 50 on it

going back to loss of fat on face.... use oil in routine eg creamy cleansers /night oil to plump skin... dehydrated dry skin emphasises lines...also make sure you're getting enough natural healthy fats eg oily fish in your diet

take a good fish oil supplement

and if after all this you're not happy a few weee jabs of botox produces instant amazing resuts

if we all work together we can fite this ageing ****er


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Lard? Failing that palms coco butter is very good and cheap


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2013)

Nidge said:


> Germalodee Pile cream works wonders, apply then leave over night. Cheap as chips @£3.50 a tube.


I have also heard of this, pile cream is supposed to bring your skin out, but be very careful not to use to much..


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

tkd67 said:


> I have also heard of this, pile cream is supposed to bring your skin out, but be very careful not to use to much..


Correct, you don't want to make an arze of yourself, now do you?

Drink more water, the skin around the eye is very thin and it shows dark areas when dehydrated.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

tkd67 said:


> I have also heard of this, pile cream is supposed to bring your skin out, but be very careful not to use to much..


It tightens the skin and makes lines and bags disappear.


----------



## Jammy1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> what kind of lines are they?
> 
> where exactly are they?
> 
> ...


Haha yes  do you do botox @Loveleelady? I agree with most of what your saying. One of the most common factors for premature aging is exposure to UV rays. I love a bit of sun but i make sure i wear a high factor sun cream year round as im sure you know its not just the summer you wear it.

@jonesboy you lucky git  Two destinations I haven't been to yet but would love to go. Always wanted to go to Cancun.

I always stick with these two sunscreens -

La Roche Posay Anthelios XL 50+ -

http://www.boots.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10052&productId=866325

It was recommended to someone i know by Dr Andrew Markey who's a top dermatologist at The Lister.

Ultrasun spf50 face ( anti aging formula ) -

http://www.qvcuk.com/Ultrasun-Face-SPF-50-100ml.product.203608.html?sc=203608-DRIL&cm_sp=VIEWPOSITION-_-1-_-203608

Another good one, can also be used just on its own, sometimes i dont bother with a moisturiser as this is enough.

As mentioned, a good simple routine like cleanse, tone, moisturise will work wonders. Take a look at the Liz Earle range. Its a unisex brand and ive been using it for 7 years now.

Forget the ****e you get in supermarkets and ignore all these adverts with Davina McCall with her magical wrinkle eraser cream. They don't work! Theres lots of brands out there that don't do advertising and instead they pump the money into using good ingredients which is why a lot of these products work. Theres no miracle cream out there but theres some that will help reduce the lines and make them more hydrated. Only botox will completely get rid of them.

Heres a link to a site where I get all my stuff from. A lot of top brands and it has reviews of products and also you get a 30 day money back guarantee.

http://www.qvcuk.com/Beauty.category.1.html?refine=1000008&currentPage=1&pageSize=24

Link to the eye products.

http://www.qvcuk.com/Skincare/Product-type.category.1-360.html?langId=-2&storeId=10252&catalogId=10152&identifier=1-360&pageSize=24&currentPage=1&mzind=N&chooseMore=Product+type&refine=1000016%2B4294964074


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

15 quid for 50ml


----------



## Jammy1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Aye I know lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

..the pile cream is the one!!! There's even studies / research to prove it works so save ya cash get that....then let us all know if it worked!!


----------



## jonesboy (Apr 7, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> ..the pile cream is the one!!! There's even studies / research to prove it works so save ya cash get that....then let us all know if it worked!!


I have tried it but it's a git to rub in and leaves your skin white.

Also it smells funny and if you get it too near your eyes it can make them all red and watery.

I didn't give it much of a chance really but I did read that some models use it.

I used to put it on before bed but like said I would wake up with blood shot eyes and the pillow all white.


----------



## britbull (Mar 18, 2004)

Bit partial to a chilled eye mask treatment myself


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

jonesboy said:


> I have tried it but it's a git to rub in and leaves your skin white.
> 
> Also it smells funny and if you get it too near your eyes it can make them all red and watery.
> 
> ...


Maybe ur putting too much of it on..u only dab a little amount under the eye..don't worry bout the bloodshot that's just ur eyes straining thinking their ur ass hole...it's all confusing for the body!!


----------



## UKLifter88 (Sep 19, 2011)

Creams and stuff don't work! It's a very lucrative and scam industry. The only things that work are botox and surgery.

Ever seem those "blue pills" for sale in the men's toilets? Herbal rubbish scam

What about those vibrating ab devices that supposedly gives you bigger abs? Bull****


----------



## monetwothree (Aug 29, 2013)

jonesboy said:


> I have tried it but it's a git to rub in and leaves your skin white.
> 
> Also it smells funny and if you get it too near your eyes it can make them all red and watery.
> 
> ...


whats the active ingredient in it that does the deed? i dont think we have that brand here but maybe something similar ...


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

sorry too late guys,,i went on peptides long time ago and I have never heard of wrinkles....ok maybe around my ball holders....


----------



## legit (Apr 11, 2013)

If you factor 50 your face and no where else won't that look dodgy on us blokes who can't cover up with make up 

How to tan the face without doing to much damage?


----------



## mrblonde (Oct 27, 2010)

My skincare regime consists of:

Clinique facial wash

Clinique Scruffing lotion 2.5 (use a cotton pad to scruff ones face)

Clinique M Lotion moisturiser

Then I use Clinique all about eyes for the crows feet, not cheap stuff in total and mrsblonde worked for clinique so it was 'surplus stock'

End of the day though its the part of your body everyone see's so look after it


----------

